# Only 40 years to go before I can retire from working



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

No offense to people but I hate speaking to people on the phone, The job is good pay but its so mundane and I really hate dealing with customers, most are complete ignorant morons that call through. Also working in a cramped contact centre around people, dealing with complicated systems which go down frequently, mind crippling processes and the current work life just makes me sick. I've been working here since I left school so no other job I've done, therefore no experience elsewhere, there is no job I could do and little jobs around where I live, I would love to do hard labour honestly, as long as I had minimum contact but getting a job like that is difficult these days and usually need tons of engineering qualifications. I need to work to survive and pay rent, if I could get dole money and it would be sufficient enough for rent and food believe me I would quit or be fired (it might hurt your chances of money if you willingly quit, they don't understand that someone might be in a job and be unhappy)

I wish I could just fast forward my life so I could retire, I don't care if I skip 40 years of my life, nothing much is going to happen anyway.

Does anyone else feel they are trapped in an endless mundane career with no other option? Mentally it's just exhausting, the mental version of working in a slave ship, although honestly that seems much more appealing than being a white collared slave of modern day and age


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

What would your retirement plans be?


----------



## CharlieHorse (Aug 30, 2013)

My life is an endless mundane career. :flush


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd do it if it pays well, actually i'd do anything, being poor and alone = complete loser, i have to get out of at least one of them


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

oscine said:


> What would your retirement plans be?


Just live out my days in peace, maybe go fishing (always been something I wanted to get into) start getting out, doing some charity work, focus on the piano. These things are all restricted when you are spending 37 hours of your week draining your mind and soul in a lifeless job


----------



## JosephD (Nov 3, 2012)

at least you have a job...


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

My job is doing my head in. Basically I get there at 8:30am, sit down at my desk and spend the next 8.5 long hours immersed in suicidal thoughts, trying to get at least some work done until it's 5pm and time to go home. At night I do stuff all because I'm too depressed at the thought of having to go back tomorrow and do it all over again. Every day that goes by I get more depressed, I become less productive, and my co-workers become even more irritating. One of these days I'm going to snap. I absolutely loathe this existence.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> My job is doing my head in. Basically I get there at 8:30am, sit down at my desk and spend the next 8.5 long hours immersed in suicidal thoughts, trying to get at least some work done until it's 5pm and time to go home. At night I do stuff all because I'm too depressed at the thought of having to go back tomorrow and do it all over again. Every day that goes by I get more depressed, I become less productive, and my co-workers become even more irritating. One of these days I'm going to snap. I absolutely loathe this existence.


I know how you feel man, I'm the same. I listen to music throughout the day to help me deal with the stress (not always metal but often relaxing music from Skyrim and other games/movies). I prefer to just be left alone to get on with it but I really wish I didnt have to speak on the phone.

I'd be quite happy to just work in the dark, working in a busy enviroment where we should be more energetic and positive etc just gets me irratated. Its only a matter of time before I'm pulled up for listening to music or lacking in work, if I explain how I feel i'll probably just get reminded that I'm there to work and shouldnt 'be' this way. Working for a corporation is really soul destroying.

Suicide thoughts are a comfort, I dont know why but it is. I find thinking about it often makes me feel a bit better, much better than slapping a corporate fake smile on my face and trying to be positive. Accepting defeat in your life is more comforting than keep trying to win a battle that seems impossible. Like trying to get a crippled man to get up and run a marathon with a smile on his face.

After a long mentally exhausting and depressing day, just knowing you have to do it all again the next day and then the next week onwards is the worst thing, but one can only plow on and try.


----------



## Bookashade (May 22, 2013)

JosephD said:


> at least you have a job...


Know that feel...


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bookashade said:


> Know that feel...


A job that's incentive is just your ability to survive. A job is supposed to be much more than that. If I didnt have to eat and didnt have to pay bills I would rather be unemployed


----------



## naturemtn5 (Apr 14, 2016)

I never had major anxiety until my most recent job. On the surface things seemed so normal but there was so much harassment and backstabbing by employees as well as supervisors it got to be like the twilight zone. I stuck with it because I had just gotten through being homeless(which in hindsight wasn't as bad as being in this work environment). 
You have to pay bills so I would say try to make the best of it as long as no one is harassing you. You'd be surprised what positive thinking can do for you if you make it a habit and it catches momentum. Also a little prayer doesn't hurt


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

This is why I'm trying to make it so I can retire early or at least move into a field that isn't so draining every day of the week.

I do appreciate the job I have as I would be toast right now with no work, but it's becoming hard to get up and go through the mundane every day.

Maybe it's just that time of the year when everyone feels like this.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I like my job but it took me 15_16 years to find.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

"I order the food. 
You cook the food. 
Then the customer gets the food."


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Funny how i see everyone complaining but no effort is given tryin to change.

No knock off on people, but **** wont change.


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

lostfromreality731 said:


> A job that's incentive is just your ability to survive. A job is supposed to be much more than that. If I didnt have to eat and didnt have to pay bills I would rather be unemployed


I've never had a job and I can't say I'm in a hurry to get one... I will have about the next 50 years for working all day lol. I'm 23 and my mother is gonna kick me out at some point though, so I'm looking.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

24 more years for me.. I'll probably take a break in that time, this job I have been with for three years, perhaps another two then it is break time. I'll then find some other job, work it for about five years, then take another break.. and so on and so on.


----------



## whathaveibecome (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm only 21, means 40+ more years too, but by the time I reach/if I reach it retirement age will be moved to 90 probably so Ik I won't retire.
That's why I don't waste time or money on retirement plans and **** like that, I'm pretty sure I will be dead by 30 (at most) from heart attack.


----------

